# Can you help me find this synth sound/sample?



## Studio E (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I know that this might not be held in the same league as what many of us normally do but I bet someone hear can point me in the right direction. I have recently decided to start playing live again as a keyboard player in a cover band. I'd really like to pickup Katy Perry's "Firework but I'm not sure where to start on achieving the sound in the intro. It sounds to me like a sample of some sort that is reversed and looped perhaps or maybe it's just a particular sound modulated with an amplitude LFO to make it sound that way. Anyway, it's the sound you here immediatley at the beginning of the song. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll be trying to make the sound from my Yamaha S90xs (basically a motif XS) but I also have a ton of VI's that I could sample it from if I had to and then trigger the sample live. Any takers? Here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2011)

That's awful. Intenionally awful too.
I wouldn't waste too much time trying to polish a turd...


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 3, 2011)

You could do redo it with just the chords and a patch that sounds nice, or a piano/organ.

It may be three synths, sidechained, one of them is sidechaining twice the speed of the other, the two chordal ones and the other is more effecty...

so they go

1.......2.....3.....4
wah wah wah wah
.......wah.......wah


In a band, I'd come up with an alternative (because I use a stage piano not a synth), unless you intended to have that dance feel throughout, in which case yeah.

You could play the above rythm in two hands, two chords, like it does at the start and it will emulate the pumping effect. Try it with some patches, something will work.


----------



## Studio E (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks maraskandi, I'll look in that direction. I've always prided myself on being able to create the best sounds in cover bands but this one has me a bit troubled.

chimuelo buddy, come on now. You of all people surely realize a job is a job and that we should try to put our best foot forward. I play all kinds of stuff that I'm not necessarily thrilled about. That said, I actually like this song so


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2011)

You're right.
But Jeez dude these bedroom made songs just rub me the wrong way.
I did listen 3 or 4 times to it and quickly isolated it just to avoid hearing her use the AutoTune effect.
I am glad that you have the dedication to dial the sound in, I was like that at one time when I had to always have a chick singer to score a gig. So I can totally relate.

Im sure you know this, but as soon as you see a chance to become your own boss, jump on it. Otherwise you'll be playing girly man music and lose your scruples....I use to wake up humming Madonna & Tina Turner songs in the 80's and caused me to chug Jager for breakfast.

Peace.


----------



## midphase (Jul 3, 2011)

Just sample it from the single and trigger it live...that way it'll sound perfect!


----------



## Studio E (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahh, no shortage of smart-asses on the forum. Lovely :D


----------

